# My 540i drive



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2204


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*You hit the nail on the head.*

Going from a 97 540i to a 02 330i, I think you did a good job comparing the two. They are very different animals, although performance wise, they are close in pure horsepower numbers (equal when comparing a 540iA).

--gary


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

*Gary- your site is awesome!*

Your euro delivery tips and journal are great!

I hope to make something similar about our pick up in Spartanburg. Not as sexy, but maybe it will be fun.


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*I look forward to that!*

I want to take a cross country trip from California to Pennsylvania one of these years, and I've thought about taking Performance Delivery of a 3-series wagon, and cutting out a lot of driving in the process.

I've also considered buying from a PA dealer in hopes of cutting my driving time in half.

Let us know how it goes. Too bad you can't use your own car! But then again, you've got the break-in period to deal with. It's kind of a tease, the US equivalent of the Autobahn.

--gary:thumb:


----------

